# Would it be better?



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

I have a 10 gallon platy tank which right now has one platy female and 3 fry in a net breeder. I just cycled a 5 gallon with the mom of the fry so the fry would have their own tank to grow up in until they need to have a bigger home. 

My question is ..the platy female in the ten gallon looks really pregnant and I am new to being a fry mom so i think it would be better to put the possible pregnant one in the 5 gallon until i moved the fry i already have. That way if she is about to give birth the fry will already be in the fry tank the other 3 fry will be going in. And move the platy mom of the 3 i have back into her 10 gallon home.

Hope that wasnt confusing...

P.S. I am trying to upload some pictures to see if someone can tell if she is about to give birth.


----------



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I never, ever get the timing right on platy drops. That after raising thousands of them...

I like your plan.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Put the female in the 5. Release the 3 babies, when she drops switch out the female and the 3 original fry. When the 3 bigger fry get big enough put them with your female. It always works better for me than traps.


----------



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

I would rather leave the 3 fry in the net breeder in the ten gallon until the female in the 5 gallon drops then put her back in the 10 gallon and then add the 3 fry i already have to the 5 gallon. Protective mom over here


----------



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

I should know within 2 weeks if she is going to drop right?


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Probably, they have like a 4 week pregnancy. My fish refuse to drop in a trap. I had a sword drop like 40 fry In my 5 hex after I moved her out of the trap.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Juveniles eat fry more than adults do, so a lot depends on the size of your three.


----------



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

O boy. Well she is in the five by herself rght now. The three i already have are about a half an inch long. Will they try and eat the new fry on the way?

I was thinking today about putting the one in the five back in the ten with the other mom and put the three fry in the five. Then when the female platy that i could put back in the ten drops i will rescue as many as i can and put them in the net breeder until they are about 2 weeks old.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Good luck.


----------



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

Well the mom of the three fry i already have just made my mind up for me...i caught her wedged between the net breeder and the aquarium wall by trying to eat her fry.



Update: If I make the switch right now--I could put the one i think is pregnant and maybe about to drop(not real sure) in the net breeder in the 10 gallon. And if no fry appear within 2 days just let her out in the tank and rescue as many as I can... 

I just don't want to lose the 3 fry i have already. And I am probably stressing to much about it...sighs


----------



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

All settled in their fry tank 







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

Well she hasn't had her fry yet... she looks squared to me and i can see the eyes and the white tube by her anal fins....i put her in the net breeder last night...she seems ok. Will this work?


----------



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

Maybe i should go ahead and let her out...its been 24 hrs.


----------



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

Well she finally had her fry this past sunday  I think i rescued between 10-15  They are all swimming with the 3 fry that turned a month old yesterday in the fry tank.


----------

